# Glue broken large ceramic pot



## ccpyue (Oct 19, 2012)

I have a large ceramic pot measure 24" in diameter. I use it in summer to plant some water plants and put a few small fishes in. Recently it broke (see photo). 

Can it be fixed, like using Epoxy or Acrylic Glue? If yes, which glue is better to use, Epoxy or Acrylic?

Thank you.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 19, 2012)

These people have detailed instruction on there site.

http://www.lakesidepottery.com/HTML Text/Tips/Fix Broken Pottery.htm


----------



## JoeD (Oct 19, 2012)

I would say buy a new pot.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Oct 19, 2012)

Drilling a half-inch drainage hole in the bottom using a masonry bit
http://www.google.com/imgres?q=maso...w=163&start=0&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0,i:91
may prevent recurrence.


----------



## ccpyue (Oct 19, 2012)

nealtw said:


> These people have detailed instruction on there site.
> 
> http://www.lakesidepottery.com/HTML Text/Tips/Fix Broken Pottery.htm



Thank you so much. This is exactly what I wish to know. Thanks again.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 19, 2012)

Wuzzat: Might be hard to keep water in it for the fish with a hole in the bottom.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Oct 19, 2012)

nealtw said:


> Wuzzat: Might be hard to keep water in it for the fish with a hole in the bottom.


That is two duh' awards for me in a short time.  
Less rum, more coke may help.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 19, 2012)

JoeD; Some people really like their pot and want to use it as long as they can.


----------



## mudmixer (Oct 19, 2012)

ccpyue -

Could it have left out in the previous winter and allow small freezing induced cracks that opened up with the water and different temperatures?

With cracks, all it takes is a little "bump" to hatch the egg.

Dick


----------



## notmrjohn (Oct 21, 2012)

Might be hard to keep water in pot after repair. Mebbee you can find a plastic bowl that would fit inside. 
 Is that your betta?


----------

